# How do I shape a puppy's top knot?



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Is it even possible with that fine, wispy hair? I'd like to make Gigi's look more rounded, but her ears are set a bit high so that makes it difficult. There is only about 2 inches of width on the top of her head if I measure from the top of one ear to the other. There aren't any videos online that I can find that show how to do this on a puppy, only adult poodles.

Any advice?


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Lol not really, puppy topknots will have that puppy look for awhile, that's why I just let Vegas's get long


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Aww shucks! So when should I expect it to start getting thick and curly? Am I impatient much or what?


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

some (most?) toys don't ever get a thick curly coat... Especially if back yard bred. But in saying that, there are some that come through with a reasonable coat, even if it's not spectacular. 

The adult coat comes through at around 9months onwards.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

Sandooch, with her ear set, it would look odd to define the tk, but you can just round it out and some what blend it with the top of the ears. 

When I have a client with high/low set ears, I don't usually make a definate line over the ear, but allow the TK to just gracefully flow into the ears. You can tell they are different "pieces", but there is no separation so to speak. All this, of course, is dependant on what the human client wants, but it's what I recommend.

I have one that likes it this way and I would never choose to do a tk like this PERIOD! OH and I'm not allow to trim her ears in the last 6 years. Mom is very specific and Hope is not really the best candidate for this trim (conformtionally speaking), but hey, mom loves it


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Aww...Hope is a little cutie pie, but I see what you mean. I think I will just continue to let her hair grow out (I was trying to make a definite line over the ear and failed miserably) and take her to a professional groomer when it does and expalin to them what you told me. Then maybe once it's done by someone who knows what they're doing and I can see what needs to be done, I'll be able to follow those lines at home when she needs touch ups.


----------



## CoffeePoo (Dec 28, 2010)

just a little story 


I don't know if this is just a co incidence or it really works that way, but when my mini poo was a pup, he was diagnosed with a ___ mange and he almost entirely lost his coat.. i forgot the name of the mange, anyway,... after that mange, his hair grew back.. just like his puppy hair, it's thick and wavy,after a few months his back part got matted (for me dematting is cruel) and we have to shave him down.. like 1/2 inch of hair left.. except for his ears, they we left long.. then when it grew back, it was tightly curled, he has a topknot now, a puffy topknot.. (very happy with this  ) his tail hairs are also tightly curled.. and his leg hairs are also tighly curled.. that if you brush her, the outcome would be a puffy poodle.  he goes to the groomers avery week for his bath/teeth/nails,and sometimes a little trim. professional groomers here in our country is not that expensive, the best groomer I know (not for shows) only charged me less that 20 dollars.. for a full groom.. so.. going to the groomers is not that bad..


----------



## FunkyPuppy (Jan 27, 2011)

CoffeePoo said:


> just a little story
> 
> 
> I don't know if this is just a co incidence or it really works that way, but when my mini poo was a pup, he was diagnosed with a ___ mange and he almost entirely lost his coat.. i forgot the name of the mange, anyway,... after that mange, his hair grew back.. just like his puppy hair, it's thick and wavy,after a few months his back part got matted (for me dematting is cruel) and we have to shave him down.. like 1/2 inch of hair left.. except for his ears, they we left long.. then when it grew back, it was tightly curled, he has a topknot now, a puffy topknot.. (very happy with this  ) his tail hairs are also tightly curled.. and his leg hairs are also tighly curled.. that if you brush her, the outcome would be a puffy poodle.  he goes to the groomers avery week for his bath/teeth/nails,and sometimes a little trim. professional groomers here in our country is not that expensive, the best groomer I know (not for shows) only charged me less that 20 dollars.. for a full groom.. so.. going to the groomers is not that bad..


I groomed a beautiful poodle about a year ago whose parents were military and had just returned from the philippines. That poodle had such beautiful pattern lines and 100% correct shape to her tk and tail... and her mom sheepishly told me that she paid $20 per haircut overseas. I felt like such a jerk charging $38 for a wimpy bath, fluff, and fft! Petsmart made me do it!


----------



## CoffeePoo (Dec 28, 2010)

having your dog groomed by a professional groomer here in the philippines isn't expensive.. )


----------



## Ann Mc Keon (Feb 9, 2011)

*puppy top knot*

taught you might like this link, you can buy the DVD if you like from their site, hope it helps


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Ann Mc Keon said:


> taught you might like this link, you can buy the DVD if you like from their site, hope it helps
> YouTube - Super Styling Session Puppy Grooming Tips


Oh my goodness! I almost forgot I started this thread. Thank you so much for that video. It was very informative, as were the other videos in that series.


----------

